# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  O łączeniu suplementów/leków - czy szkodliwe?

## lenczyk

Dzień dobry
mój 19-letni syn ma w tym roku maturę.
W ubiegłym roku od sierpnia do grudnia przeszedł mononukleozę.
Nie wiem, czy już jest zdrowy, bo nie wykonał ostatnio zleconych badań kontrolnych.
Ma dość spore problemy ze skupieniem podczas nauki i twierdzi, że także ma problem z pamięcią.
Obecnie zakupił sobie następujące leki/suplementy diety, które zażywa, jak poniżej:
- rano 1 tabletka OLIMP GUARANAX (Ekstrakt guarany, celuloza mikrokrystaliczna – substancja wypełniająca, stearynian magnezu - substancja przeciwzbrylająca, żelatyna - otoczka kapsułki)
- rano 1 kapsułka Iskial (Pojedyncza kapsułka zawiera: Substancje czynne: olej z wątroby rekina 250 mg, zawartość alkilogliceroli - 55 mg/1 kaps., zawartość skwalenu - 4,3 mg/1 kaps., Otoczka kapsułki: żelatyna i glicerol)
- w południe 1 tabletka musująca MAGNEZ + VIT.B COMPLEX (Magnez (150 mg), witamina B6 (1 mg), ryboflawina (witamina B2) (0,8 mg), tiamina (witamina B1) (0,7 mg), witamina B12 (0,5 µg))
- wieczorem 1 tabletka GinkoPrim (Ginkgo biloba 40,0 mg (miłorząb dwuklapowy, zaw.: 24% ginkgoflawonoglikozydów, 6% terpenolaktonów), Magnez 150,0 mg)
- wieczorem 1 kapsułka oleju z wiesiołka (Zimnotłoczony olej z nasion wiesiołka, żelatyna, glicerol (substancja wiążąca)).
Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź, czy ta mieszanka (szczególnie rozrzedzająca krew GinkoPrim) przyjmowana przez kilka miesięcy nie będzie szkodliwa dla zdrowia 19-latka? 
Dodatkowo są to jednak suplementy sztuczne...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kath

Trochę sporo tych suplementów. Nie lepiej niedobory uzupełnić z żywności? Suplementy mają bardzo niską biodostępność i obciążają wątrobę. Na poprawę koncentracji warto wprowadzić do diety jajka łącznie z żółtkami, orzechy, wszelkie nasiona typu słonecznik, pestki dyni, siemię lniane, migdały - zdrowe tłuszcze to podstawa dla prawidłowego funkcjonowania mózgu, a ponadto produkty te zawierają także magnez. Oprócz tego pełnoziarniste produkty (witaminy z grupy B w nich zawarte również odpowiadają za skupienie, lepszą pamięć i neutralizowanie stresu). 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lenczyk

Oczywiście tez uważam, że byłoby lepiej uzupełnić z żywności, ale... ja dietetykiem nie jestem. Oboje z mężem zapracowani, syn tez zarobiony, (nauka, szkoła, korki, nauka, szkoła, korki, nauka). Nie posiadamy wiedzy z zakresu żywienia, aby dietę odpowiednia zastosować. Nie jest to takie proste. Pieczywo, które kupujemy w sklepie (rzekomo pełnoziarniste), często okazuje się niezbyt zdrowe, zawiera konserwanty, dziwne dodatki, jest nierzadko mrożone i rozmrażane. Najbezpieczniej byłoby samemu piec chleb i bułki pełnoziarniste, ale to nie jest takie proste i wymaga umiejętności, czasu i pieniędzy. Jeśli chodzi o pestki - kupuje mu ciągle mieszanki studenckie, różne orzechy - ale ich jakość także pozostawia wiele do życzenia. Najbezpieczniej byłoby kupować ziarna bio lub ze sklepów ze zdrową żywnością - ale tego typu produkty są bardzo drogie. Ponadto ciężko jest namówić młodego człowieka płci męskiej do jedzenia, pogryzania ziaren. Za sałatkami tez nie przepada (bo można byłoby do sałatek dodawać np. siemię lniane itp...). 
Czy poza obciążeniem wątroby (co po mononukleozie nie jest na pewno dobre) mogą być inne "skutki uboczne zażywania jak wyżej tych suplementów?

----------


## kath

Nie trzeba być dietetykiem, aby znać podstawowe zasady. Jeśli chodzi o pieczywo, to najlepiej jak jest na nim napisany skład. Lepiej nie kupować takiego, w którym nie wiemy co jest (bo to że jest ciemne, nie oznacza że jest zdrowe). Na pierwszym miejscu powinna być mąka razowa (np. żytnia), i nie powinno być mąki pszennej, ani żadnych substancji E.
Co do mieszanki studenckiej - to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie. Na pewno lepsze niż kapsułki, mimo tego, że nie są ze sklepu bio. Chłopak już nie jest taki młody, więc powinien wiedzieć, że na śmieciowym jedzeniu nie zajdzie daleko.

Co do suplementów. Lekarzem nie jestem, ale wiem, że mogą wchodzić w interakcje z niektórymi lekami, łatwo jest także przedawkować, gdyż minerały z żywności w nadmiarze są wydalane, z kapsułek niestety nie. Tak jak mówiłam - te składniki, które on przyjmuje w tabletkach łatwo uzupełnić z diety. Wystarczy poczytać na internecie, wpisać źródła magnezu, czy kwasów tłuszczowych omega-3. Albo chociażby "co jeść na poprawę koncentracji".

----------


## Hubert Prabucki

kwasy omega 3 trudno przedawkować bo przeciętnie spożywamy ich zdecydowanie za mało. co innego kwasy omega 6.  Wszystkie suplementy, które zostały wymienione nie powinny budzić żadnych obaw. Jestem przekonany,że nawet długotrwała wyżej wymieniona suplementacja nie wpłynie negatywnie na zdrowie. Wręcz przeciwnie. Tylko systematyczne przyjmowanie takich suplementów ma sens. Jedynym doraźnym środkiem zwiększającym zdolności poznawcze w tym zestawieniu jest guarana, która również jest bezpieczniejsza dla młodego organizmu niż chociażby kofeina gwałtowniej podnosząca ciśnienie tętnicze krwi.

----------


## sukienka

Niestety to prawda. Nie powinno się łączyć leków a tym bardziej brać wielu suplementów. Lepiej brać jeden na wszystko. Przykładem takiego jest TA 65 który daje nam polepszenie stanu zdrowia, aktywności fizycznej, zwiększenia wzrostu gęstości kości, a nawet polepszenie aktywności seksualnej.

----------

